# MAC foundation comparisons NC vs. C



## YesILikeFlowers (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi, my name is aparna, this is my first post here 

I'm of half German, half Asian Indian origin, and none of the NC shades really fits (usually I get matched to NC 35 or NC 37, but the turn orange on me). I would like to try a C shade. Which one would be comparable in depth? I couldn't find a comparison of NC and C shades. Thank you very much!


----------



## Kaycee37 (Dec 13, 2007)

My guess is C-4 or to kill the idea of any red I would try a N shade.
Maybe N-4???
Hope this helps


----------



## neeshie (Dec 13, 2007)

HI! I am of Asian Indian origin and I also find that NC foundations turn orange on me.
I've never tried the C ones - in fact I didn't know they existed, but I would really like to recommend prescriptives foundations. They seem to match the undertones in my skin better than MAC ones do.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neeshie* 

 
_HI! I am of Asian Indian origin and I also find that NC foundations turn orange on me.
I've never tried the C ones - in fact I didn't know they existed, but I would really like to recommend prescriptives foundations. They seem to match the undertones in my skin better than MAC ones do._

 
Hey hey hey.  Another Px enthusiast.  They rock.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 14, 2007)

i was first matched to C4 in studio fix and it was so orange it was MOREange.
then i got matched to NC35 and it was far less orange.  i feel the C range is warmer than the NC range, so if youre looking for less orange, try the NW range?


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 14, 2007)

If the foundation turns orange as the day goes by, it means it oxidizes and therefore the pigment alters, this usually happen with those of oily/combination skin. In my opinion you should look for a foundation that doesn't oxidize. It won't matter if it's NC, C, or NW. In my opinion, at least.


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 14, 2007)

I get matched to NC25 liquid, but it is quite orange on me. With Studio Fix compact, I got matched to C3 & it was muuuuuch better, not orange at  all. So it really depends. You should have them test a C to see if it works for you. They don't offer C shades in all of their foundations though.


----------



## cloudburst (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Hey hey hey. Another Px enthusiast. They rock._

 
Yes I would like to "third" that suggestion - Prescriptives foundations are excellent!


----------



## contrabassoon (Dec 16, 2007)

I used to have the same problem with my foundation. They turned too yellow/orange, so I got Studio Fix in c3 and it matches me perfectly without turning orange. I'm usually matched as an NC35, by the way.


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 25, 2007)

It really depends on what type of foundation you are talking about. In studio fix I am C3 in the winter and C35 in the summer. But in concealer and fix fluid I am a different shade. 

If my memory serves me correctly an MA told me that C# (single digit) series was actually an older line (back when MAC first started) then they tried to phase out this line by replacing it with double digit lines e.g. C30, C35 etc. but there was so much demand for the single digit lines (such as the C3, N6) they kept it in. Therefore I really suggest you try them out in person but generally if you go from NC to C you are supposedly going towards a warmer shade, meaning you have a golden/olive undertone as opposed to beige or even pink...so if NC turns "orange" on you you may either need 1. to go towards N or possible NW 2. need a shade lighter...HTH


----------



## YesILikeFlowers (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you for all the responses and information, this is very helpful. 

Unfortunately I don't have access to Prescriptives in Germany, I guess I will have to keep on trying a matching MAC foundation shade ... maybe I should forget the idea of mail ordering a foundation and go to the next MAC store (which is farer away), our counter only has the NC and NW shades.

Here is a picture of my hand with different concealer and foundation shades:







First row:
Studio Finish concealer in NW30 (looks pink and horribly wrong on my face)
Studio Finish concealer in NC30 (for spot concealing)
Studio Stick concealer in NC35 (slightly too dark)

Second row: 
Studio Touch-up concealer in NC42 (much too dark)
Mineralize Satinfinish in NC35
Mineralize Satinfinish in NC37 (this is what I use now, but it's too orange)

None of the shades match my greenish-olive, ashy skintone; maybe the photo narrows down the shades I should consider? Do you have any further suggestions? Thank you so much!


----------

